# "leather and froggies"



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i made the kids matching coats, its actually a soft shene pleather but looks pretty close (except for the white backing lol)
then the lining, collar and belt is coordinating froggy fabrics, vixies is red, dodgers is blue. both coats are fastend with prestuds just for fashion but i think if i were to do it again i would use velcro with a button over the sticting to disguise and finish it off.
the coats have a small pintuck in the center of the back so the coat actually forms around their rump and fits nice and close.

im currently comming up with desighns for coats, jackets sweaters ect in order to have my own line of clothes when i open my store.

would you buy something like this and if so how much would you pay.



































of course the desighn is unisex and dependant on liner fabric.
im thinking $20 would be a good price it looks to be cheaper than a coat like this would cost from petco/fosters and smith, yet would still cover the cost of fabric and leave a very small profit (we know pleathers not cheap)

but everyones opinion on pricing, too low to high ect would be greatly apreciated!
also comments, desighn improvments ect.
unfortunatly thats not a wonderfull picture of dodger in his, as when he drinks he arches his back so it kinda lifted at the back funny but in realty it fits like vixies fits her.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh I didn't know you made them those are awesome  I think $25 would be good.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think those look great! I have spent $20 on dresses for Rylie from Petsmart and other stores, as well as $20 on polos and sweaters for Madison. I would pay $25 for something like that- it looks sturdy and warm, and well made.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I think it looks great as well. I would pay $25 for that type of coat too. I can't find anything small enough for Chuwee in the stores half the time. So I end up making them myself. Even they XXS from Petco was too big for him.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

They look great. I love the froggies. I would think around 25-30. All depends how much the materials cost and the time you put into them. You should sell them for sure though because they look just great. :flower:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are fantastic!!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

they look great. ive spent £15 on a t-shirt for tilly before i think thats ROUGHLY $20


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Those are great Foxy!


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG that is so cute! I love frogs!!


----------

